# wed $2.50 steak night at the pony



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

the pony express in farmington on 8 mile road just west of merriman (orchard lake rd) has steaks for $2.50 on wed nights. last wed i had one and it was very good. anyone like to come this way and have steaks and a couple of drinks on wed 3/12?

reply here. if it happens maybe around 6pm or so. p.b.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Sounds pretty good pb. However, I'd be a little suspicious of a $2.50 steak at anyplace called "Pony Express"   

J/K I couldn't resist.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Do they sell glue there too ?

L & O


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Is that an all day deal, or just evenings? I work a couple miles east of there. Sounds like a good lunch plan.


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

Thanks Polarbear. Maybe I'll run into you there. Have you tried Bamboozles? It's just west of the pony Express on 8 Mile. Pretty good food for a bar.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

The poodle steaks are 2.50, but the great dane tenderloins are 3.50....Let's set the record straight......lol


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Do you get Kimchi with those tenderloins????


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Yuck


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

I'm game D. 

How about Thong night (tue) at the Plymouth Roadhouse?


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Thong nite at the Roadhouse ?

Is Esox gonna be there ?!


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

i have had dinner there a couple of times. it was good. dog, cat, whatever. 

knockoff, i am up for anything.  fish on dude! 

if anyone is really interested in going just say so by wed . p.b.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

I'm up for the "Pony", I've been there a couple times. Cheap beer too.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

not much interest in this i guess. jigworm are you still thinking of going? otherwise i may not go. cant believe you guys are afraid of a $2.50 steak.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Sorry PB, by the time I drive there I'll have paid full price with the gas prices the way they are. Plus I'm fishing in the morning. Maybe next week though.


----------



## Doctor (Jun 21, 2002)

P/B, 

I would be there if my wife was not expecting twins at any time. Sounds like my kind of place though. 

What kind of steak costs you 2.50? 


DOC


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Cant THIS weds, but I'm open for another one.


----------

